# New 2-day structural exam next year



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought this might be of interest to anyone thinking about taking the new 2-day exam next year. I emailed the NCEES to ask what codes were going to be used for the exam and here was the response I received:



> They will be the same with the addition of AISI codes to the list. This is true for the April 2011 exam. We will soon set a firm date for the switch to IBC 2009, which will subsequently carry a number of other code changes with the switch, but the change will certainly be after the April 2011 exam is given.
> Bruce G. Martin, P.E.
> 
> Exam Development Engineer
> ...


By the same he means that the exam will be based on IBC 06 just like the current SEI and SEII exams. This is big for me because it means I wouldn't have to study new codes since I just took the general civil exam in October.


----------



## Hromis1 (Feb 24, 2010)

That is somewhat vague. I can only assume he is writing about the cold formed light gauge steel design manual and sepcs.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> That is somewhat vague. I can only assume he is writing about the cold formed light gauge steel design manual and sepcs.


What I'm most concerned about is the level of seismic understanding. I'm very GLAD that this exam is finally coming to reality. It has never made sense to me that a structural engineer in Missouri could not design in Washington State. An engineer should be tested consistently across the board. Even though it sets me back 8 hours (potentially if I don't pass this Oct), I still think this is a positive step forward...


----------



## Hromis1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Agreed, being an "older" dog here...the seismic requirements have rapidly and massively changed in the last few years...the stuff is less than straightforward...still.....having taken a few exams...I am still waiting on the first question about fatigue which dominates most of our designs...Our let alone detailed questions about 150 mph winds, or detailed snow drift calcs....there are some other big holes that I have not seen covered by any of these exams...

I can only expect that in the future the wind force system design may get as complicated as EQ. I can't until they throw "Overstrength" factors on that...


----------



## DAVE9999 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> Agreed, being an "older" dog here...the seismic requirements have rapidly and massively changed in the last few years...the stuff is less than straightforward...still.....having taken a few exams...I am still waiting on the first question about fatigue which dominates most of our designs...Our let alone detailed questions about 150 mph winds, or detailed snow drift calcs....there are some other big holes that I have not seen covered by any of these exams...
> I can only expect that in the future the wind force system design may get as complicated as EQ. I can't until they throw "Overstrength" factors on that...


If you pass the current SEI &amp; SEII do you have to retake them to get licensure in the current states that require SEIII? Is there any 'grandfathering' in of those who pass the current SEI&amp;II?


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 19, 2010)

DAVE9999 said:


> If you pass the current SEI &amp; SEII do you have to retake them to get licensure in the current states that require SEIII? Is there any 'grandfathering' in of those who pass the current SEI&amp;II?


The only grandfather clause pertains to those who have passed the SE II and SE III. If you pass the SE I and SE II, but not the SE III, you will get a pat on the back and be told the take the new 16 hour exam next year.

Here's a link to WA website with a few FAQ.

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...ucturalExam.pdf


----------



## DAVE9999 (Mar 23, 2010)

Phalanx said:


> DAVE9999 said:
> 
> 
> > If you pass the current SEI &amp; SEII do you have to retake them to get licensure in the current states that require SEIII? Is there any 'grandfathering' in of those who pass the current SEI&amp;II?
> ...


bummer, I should have waited until the new format came out


----------



## McEngr (Apr 9, 2010)

I just read an article on the NCSEA that said that California is "considering" adopting this new exam. If California doesn't adopt the 2-day SE by NCEES, they will have to come up with an additional 8-hours of examinations to stay consistent. Does anyone know whether they have stated they will be using the new 2-day exam?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2010)

CA has not really stated this just yet. I really do assume that they do because the SEAOC helped develop this exam.

Until then, the CA SE3 is still open for business.....


----------



## bcy (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought the CA Board had approved to adopt the new 16-hour exams. see the link below:

http://www.pels.ca.gov/about_us/meetings/09aprmin.pdf


----------



## McEngr (Apr 13, 2010)

Not to change subjects, but it will be nice to have consistency and popular publications to study with. Please, PPI and Kaplan, we need you!


----------



## jascia1919 (Apr 13, 2010)

If I have SEI and II will I be able to register in the states do not currently require SEIII like Illinois, Nevada?

It seems the new exam will cover more stuff as CA and WA will adopt it.

Thanks


----------



## McEngr (Apr 22, 2010)

Please pardon my lack of reading comprehension, but I can't tell if I actually have to RESTUDY bridge design if I'm a building engineer and visa versa. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 22, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Please pardon my lack of reading comprehension, but I can't tell if I actually have to RESTUDY bridge design if I'm a building engineer and visa versa. Can anyone confirm this?


From what I can tell, the multiple choice parts of the exam will still have both, but the essay parts will be either buildings or bridges.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 22, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > Please pardon my lack of reading comprehension, but I can't tell if I actually have to RESTUDY bridge design if I'm a building engineer and visa versa. Can anyone confirm this?
> ...


That's what I was afraid of. I don't want to have to purchase a $400 book just to relearn AASHTO (something I'll never use).


----------



## McEngr (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.ncees.org/About_NCEES/Licensure..._April_2009.php

NCEES *will* be providing a study book for this. Thank goodness! I was at a loss as to the format of the WA SE exam.


----------



## outatime2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

In California, I believe you must pass SE I, SE II and State-Specific SE III exams. A total of 24 hours worth of examinations. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 3, 2010)

Outatime,

In order to be a CA PE: Civil you must pass the NCEES PE: Civil exam as well as the 2.5 hour CA special seismic exam and the 2.5 hour CA special survey exam.

In order to be a CA SE (a registered structural engineer), you must first be a registered CA Civil engineer. You must also pass the NCEES: Structural II exam and the 8 hour CA special structural exam (ie: the Structural III exam.) On top of all of this, you must also know three CA (or other "western zone") SE's to be able to fill out the application.

CA does not use the Structural I exam. I have heard that some people have substituted the SE1 with the Civil exam though.


----------



## outatime2002 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, kevo. This transition to the new 16-hour National format is a little confusing. My understanding is that CA has adopted the new national format, which is SE I and SE II exams starting in April 2011. However, I have not read anywhere that CA has abandoned the special structural exam (SE III). So worst case scenario is you may have to take all 3 exams.


----------



## MOOK (Sep 3, 2010)

There is no SEIII in CA any more starting from 2011


----------



## CAPELS (Sep 4, 2010)

outatime2002 said:


> Thanks, kevo. This transition to the new 16-hour National format is a little confusing. My understanding is that CA has adopted the new national format, which is SE I and SE II exams starting in April 2011. However, I have not read anywhere that CA has abandoned the special structural exam (SE III). So worst case scenario is you may have to take all 3 exams.


Effective April 2011, CA will be using the 16-hour national structural exam. There is no substitution for the existing exams given the last time in October 2010. Anyone who has not passed all portions of the existing NCEES structural exam October 2010, will have to start over and pass the new NCEES 16-hour exam on/after April 2011.

PLUS:

Business and Professions Code 6763.1. Structural Engineer examination requirements

An applicant to use the title “structural engineer” shall have successfully passed a written examination that incorporates a national examination for structural engineering by a nationally recognized entity approved by the board, if available, and a supplemental California specific examination. The California specific examination shall test the applicant’s knowledge of state laws, rules, and regulations, and of seismicity and structural engineering unique to practice in this state. The board shall use the national examination on or before December 31, 2004.

So, after October 2010, California WILL have an additional exam per the above statutory requirement. It is not known yet the format, length, or when it will be available for the candidate population. It is still a work in progress.


----------



## SEdude (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm signed up to take the SEII this October (the last time this test is offered). However, at the end of the day, assuming I pass, will this really do anything for me? I was hoping to get out of ever taking the new 2-day exam.

I live on the east coast, so I'm not so concerned about getting a CA or WA license. Does anyone know where I can find a state-by-state list of what's required to practice as a structural engineer?

For example:

In CA, you need SEI, SEII &amp; SEIII

In IL, you need SEI &amp; SEII

In ...., you need ....

Thanks.


----------



## 20-20 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in NC and passed the SEII Fall 09. I've registered as structural engineer in Illinois, which only requires the SEII. I'm in the process of applying for the Modern Law Structural Engineer (MLSE) with NCEES.

My hope is when states start requiring SE registrations to practice structural engineering, NCEES will be the national standard since they are adminstring the exam. By registering for the MLSE with NCEES now, I will be able to maintain MLSE even if after exam format changes.

However at this point there is no guarantee on how states will implement new SE requlations, if at all, other than taking the new SE exam.


----------

